# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Po guzi nije zlostavljanje???????????????????

## mama_jos_malo

Danas oko 17 sati u jednom samoborskom šoping centru, ulazim na sporedni ulaz pored dječjeg igrališta (unutarnje igralište) i kako nema stolaca za odrasle, roditelji, bake, djedovi sjede uglavnom na malim i niskim dječjim stolcima dok se klinci igraju u mrežom zagrađenom prostoru,
Baka sjedi i dosta glasno viče na jedno od djece u toj mreži ( tu su još loptice i neke vreće i prepreke za igru): "Ne vidim te, dođi ovamo da te vidim" (ja prolazim i mislim, zašto se ne ustane i odmah joj je pregledenije, jer je sve u mreži i ako odrasla osoba stoji vide se klinci).
Za 20-tak minuta obavili MM i ja šoping i krenuli ka autu, a ta Gospođa sjedeći na tom dječjem stolcu drži dječaka od 2 ili 3 godine i dere se na njega (nije to vikanje, to je bila deračina) U trenutku dok smo joj prilazili, skine mu hlače  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :shock:  :shock: i počne ga iz sve snage tući dlanom po guzi.
Ja (u sedmom mjesecu trudnoće s velikim trbuhom) stanem malo iza nje i gledam u MM i ljude oko sebe koji najnormalnije prolaze i MM velim: Reagiraj, jer meni se vrti u glavi.
I MM
 :Heart:  Dođe do nje, i kaže joj glasno i prijekorno da ga se dobro čulo (pa su prodavačice iz okolinih dućančića izašle vidjeti što je, ali nitko nije riječ rekao): GOSPOĐO SMIRITE SE I PRESTANITE UDARATI DIJETE.
Ona začuđeno se okrene i pogleda i veli da nas se ne tiče. :shock: 
Tu sam se ja uključila: O DA TIČE NAS SE, NE SMIJETE ZLOSTAVLJATI DIJETE, OVO ŠTO RADITE JE ZLOSTAVLJANJE.OSIM TOGA (a ostala djeca u šoku vire van iz te mreže od igrališta) DRUGA DJECA SU TU. DA VAŠ UNUK UDARI NEKOG OD NJIH TO NE BI BILO POŽELJNO, A VI NJEGA LUPATE SVOM SNAGOM. (i opet ponovim) ZLOSTAVLJATE GA.
Ona u šoku zbog naše reakcije (visoki čovjek i trudnica) veli: PA KAJ VAM PAK JE, PO GUZI MALO, KAJ BI GA ZLOSTAVLJALA. U tom trenutku je dijete, koje je zako tužno plakalo, ugrize za ruku  :Rolling Eyes:   :shock: 
A njoj dobro došlo, pa veli Zar da pustim da me grize?
Ja kažem na to dječaku: To se ne smije, gristi ljude, ali Vama to i dalje ne daje pravo da ga udarate.
i onda smo prošli.
Ponosna sam na sebe i MM  :Heart:   jer smo regirali i zbog druge djece, od kojih su neki bili zasigurno školarci.
Ljudi u prolazu su nas samo gledali.

----------


## Amalthea

E, da je više tako hrabrih...   :Heart:

----------


## Bomballurina

Bravo!!!
O Bože, koje poniženje...skinuti hlačice....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lucky day

i tebi i tm-u bravo za reakciju...
sigurna sam da ce slijedeci put razmisliti hoce li malog tuci (barem u javnosti  :/ )...
a vjerojatno i oni koji su culi...

super!

----------


## dorotea24

> Bravo!!!
> O Bože, koje poniženje...skinuti hlačice....


Joj to je i mene najviše potreslo  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ogavna babetina!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Minnie

Super za reakciju   :Heart:

----------


## Mamita

odoh otplakati jednu i ispsovati  :Evil or Very Mad:  

svaka čast, mamajošmalo!

----------


## rinama

Frustrirana babetina. Ko zna kaj nju u biti mući pa je našla priliku da se ispuše.
Jadno djete!
I ja bi joj održala predavanje bez pardona.
Bravo za Vas, dobro ste postupili.

----------


## spooky

mama_jos_malo,  :D  Za tebe i TM. 

A za ono babu 
 :Evil or Very Mad:   i isto tako za sve one koji zlostavljaju svoju djecu

----------


## plashljivo_pile

bravo za reakciju!
joj kak ne volim te isfrustrirane babe   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## petrić

Svaka čast na reakciji!

----------


## Sanja

Svaka čast na reakciji, ali ja se bojim da je taj mali doma dobio još i dodatne batine - jer je "zločest", jer je ugrizao baku i jer je "zbog njega" bila javno osramoćena.

 :Sad:

----------


## spooky

> Svaka čast na reakciji, ali ja se bojim da je taj mali doma dobio još i dodatne batine - jer je "zločest", jer je ugrizao baku i jer je "zbog njega" bila javno osramoćena.


joj, Sanja, ne želim ni razmišljat o tome  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## buby

bravo za vašu reakciju
još kada bi to baka prestala raditi

----------


## josie

> mama_jos_malo,  :D  Za tebe i TM. 
> 
> A za ono babu 
>   i isto tako za sve one koji zlostavljaju svoju djecu


potpisujem od početka do kraja!

----------


## mendula

> odoh otplakati jednu i ispsovati  
> 
> svaka čast, mamajošmalo!


mama_jos_malo   :Kiss:

----------


## krumpiric

svaka cast

----------


## anjica

:Klap:

----------


## Irenica

mozda sam u krivu , ali takve bi trebalo prijaviti centru za socijalnu skrb ili policiji. ako se zlostavljanje u obitelji izmedju bracnih partnera treba i mora prijaviti kako bi zlostavljac bio izoliran, ne vidim razloga zasto se i takav slucaj ne bi trebao i morao prijaviti!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

ne volim te odurne, frustrirane babe.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

mama jos malo, svaka cast za hrabrost, ali mislim da je mali jos  vise nadrapao kod kuce,pogotovo ako zivi s njom i ako ga roditelji nece od nje zastititi.   
  moja baka je i mene za svaku glupost tukla, cak i sibom da su mi krvave masnice znale ostati po nogama, guzi i ledjima. uzas i totalno suosjecam s djecakom i zato ja necu ni glas povisiti na svoje dijete jer mi se nasilje bio kakvo GADI!

----------

